# The Corrs



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Irish pop rock band I always liked... even better than U2.

So throw eggs at me for saying that.






Great fiddling/violin playing and arrangements as always!


----------



## xample (Mar 8, 2015)

This is one band I will not get tired of listening. I still play some of their tracks even today.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

xample said:


> This is one band I will not get tired of listening. I still play some of their tracks even today.


Awesome... I am so glad that someone else shares the same passion as I do for them.


----------

